# New Labelling from Aug 10th



## Hooked (6/8/19)

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/69093/august-10th-new-labeling-and-ad-requirements/

"... on Aug.10 it will be mandatory to place a bold, black-and-white warning on every nicotine-containing e-liquid and closed-system product and advertisement that warns consumers that nicotine is present, and that it is “addictive.” The changes are part of the still-unfolding Deeming Rule’s countdown to extinction.

The exact warning reads, “WARNING: This product contains nicotine. Nicotine is an addictive chemical.” Get ready, you’ll be seeing it a lot in the near future — and forever. There is a one-month grace period to sell product already on the market, but after Sept. 10, you should see no more packages without the warning.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Chanelr (6/8/19)

I have already started adding this to my images and social media accounts. Just incase

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/8/19)

Alcohol is also an addictive chemical, wonder when SAB will start putting warning labels on.

Inhaling petrol at the filling station is also a dangerous chemical and last I checked teenagers like to sniff petrol
especially before an exam 

Im not to worried about Nicotine, recently started adding ketamine to my eLiquid, apparently it’s safer than Nic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (6/8/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Alcohol is also an addictive chemical, wonder when SAB will start putting warning labels on.
> 
> Inhaling petrol at the filling station is also a dangerous chemical and last I checked teenagers like to sniff petrol
> especially before an exam
> ...



I'm all for appropriate and informed warning labels, so long as it doesn't affect the taste of the product in any way. If it assists and guides a consumer in the correct direction then it's all good. 

Alcohol has been labelled for quite a while already.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DougP (7/8/19)

This does not apply to South Africa "yet"
This is FDA legislation for the USA

Legislation for South Africa "will be dealt with under the proposed new draft bill" that has not yet been approved by parliament 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## herb1 (7/8/19)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> This does not apply to South Africa "yet"
> This is FDA legislation for the USA
> 
> Legislation for South Africa "will be dealt with under the proposed new draft bill" that has not yet been approved by parliament
> ...


Does any1 have a 'public' copy of the draft bill? I'd be interested to give it a look and see/predict some effects on the lives of us everyday vapers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## herb1 (7/8/19)

It is interesting how the world categorises vaping and its related legislation and relevant quality standards
Is it more medical than food grade (as both products are consumed)?
My train of thought is based on how the consumables are prepared/manufactured and which standards apply to its preparation/manufacture. I know that mixing labs are constantly tested (the one that I've come across is for air quality, based on the filtration systems of the lab; not sure about any hand/equipment swabs that are performed for hygiene testing).

I'm more than willing to listen to anyone with more information on the topic - can be discussed here or over pm


----------



## CJB85 (7/8/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I'm all for appropriate and informed warning labels, so long as it doesn't affect the taste of the product in any way. If it assists and guides a consumer in the correct direction then it's all good.
> 
> Alcohol has been labelled for quite a while already.
> 
> View attachment 174068


We should send that image to the FDA and ask them to change the warning to "Nicotine ABUSE is dangerous to your health".


----------



## M.Adhir (7/8/19)

CJB85 said:


> We should send that image to the FDA and ask them to change the warning to "Nicotine ABUSE is dangerous to your health".


Exactly.. almost everything done in an over-indulgent manner is harmful (news article some chick did 1000 squats and bust her kidney, dudes have over-drank water and got sick even)....almost anything done in moderation is less harmful. Of course not doing it at all is probably best in most cases- but if people are given warning labels with the correct information to make an informed decision, then thats ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

